# Amir Khan vs Danny Garcia RBR & Discussion Thread.



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:****


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Khan :bbb


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Who you got tonight Pab?


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan wins the first 6 rounds. What happens after that... I don't know.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I wll be around


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

When's the main event on?


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I will try to be around. Might go weed my veg patch, to stay awake.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

nahkis said:


> When's the main event on?


4 I believe.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

At least we've got a guaranteed start time for this one. With HBO going on air at 4am our time and it being the only fight they're showing, it'll definitely start shortly after 4.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> 4 I believe.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Toe said:


> At least we've got a guaranteed start time for this one. With HBO going on air at 4am our time and it being the only fight they're showing, it'll definitely start shortly after 4.


Sky go on air at 2 don't they ? Are they showing any undercard?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

For anyone interested, Strikeforce is on the just now until HBO starts up...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Sky go on air at 2 don't they ? Are they showing any undercard?


Yeah, they'll show a couple of fights on the undercard:

Jamie Kavanagh vs Paul Velarde (8 rounds lightweight)
Fernando Guerrero vs Jose Medina (10 rounds super middleweight)


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> For anyone interested, Strikeforce is on the just now until HBO starts up...


I'd rather peel off my knee caps.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Who you got tonight Pab?


I'm going with Khan, though the closer his fights approach the more skeptical I am when I've picked him to win. He's not exactly the most consistent of fighters.

I don't really rate Garcia all that much though. His last three fights have been his most important and for me he just seems a solid fringe-level operator. Then again I felt the same way pre-Peterson.:yep I could see him getting overwhelmed from Khan's persistent flurries and maybe getting stopped controversially at some point. I don't think he's one to really counter in between the punches of someone as quick as Khan, and as far as I'm aware he's never displayed any real offensive nouse in terms of cutting the ring off. Not that it's really necessary against Khan's poor footwork, but I don't even think he has it in him to be as relentless as Peterson was.

So yeah. After some nonsensical rambling, I think Khan will win, but I'm not sure how.:conf


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> I'd rather peel off my knee caps.


keep that up and Flea will ban you lol


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> keep that up and Flea will ban you lol


Flea would never ban me. I'm his favourite poster.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

who here predicted khan to lose against peterson?


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> who here predicted khan to lose against peterson?


Not me..


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm going with Khan, though the closer his fights approach the more skeptical I am when I've picked him to win. He's not exactly the most consistent of fighters.
> 
> I don't really rate Garcia all that much though. His last three fights have been his most important and for me he just seems a solid fringe-level operator. Then again I felt the same way pre-Peterson.:yep I could see him getting overwhelmed from Khan's persistent flurries and maybe getting stopped controversially at some point. I don't think he's one to really counter in between the punches of someone as quick as Khan, and as far as I'm aware he's never displayed any real offensive nouse in terms of cutting the ring off. Not that it's really necessary against Khan's poor footwork, but I don't even think he has it in him to be as relentless as Peterson was.
> 
> So yeah. After some nonsensical rambling, I think Khan will win, but I'm not sure how.:conf


Very inconsistent. It's not fight to fight, it's round to round with good old Amir. I think he'll get it on points but he'll have some sticky moments.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> who here predicted khan to lose against peterson?


The chincheckers did anyways......


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jamie Kavanagh has already fought.



Spoiler



Kavanagh won a one sided shut out over 8 rounds. Cant imagine it would be much to look at


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Not me. I said Peterson's had to land downstairs to give himself a chance but didn't think he would be aggressive enough though. That implant did the trick alright.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Flea would never ban me. I'm his favourite poster.


What was your ESB name bud?


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

I have to 'go advanced' to reply for some reason, does the board assume everything I post is prestigous? That would make sense. Tactical nap for me now, it never goes wrong:bbb WAR KHAN


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> What was your ESB name bud?


happydrinks


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

is this the thread where we are for this fight then lads?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> happydrinks


Not so flashy an avatar on here if memory serves me right!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Toe said:


> WAR Khan :bbb


What the fuck, you look exactly like a guy in my gym that I regularly spar. :stonk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

greatest upset in british history in the modern era...lol


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

WAR Khan


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Teeto said:


> is this the thread where we are for this fight then lads?


Perpendicular to the square, we stand bold like Flare Escape from your Dragon's Lair!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I swear to god that Amir Khan knockout never fails to make me laugh. Sitting here pissing myself. :lol:

And a fast left from Khan AND HE'S ROCKED BY A SHOT AND HE'S HURT OH HE'S ALL OVER THE PLACE!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Perpendicular to the square, we stand bold like Flare Escape from your Dragon's Lair!!


in particular.................


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> is this the thread where we are for this fight then lads?


Yes, but we don't want no trouble here.:stonk


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yes, but we don't want no trouble here.:stonk


the fact that you felt you need to say this to me really hurt me feelings mate


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

whats everyone drinkin, puffin and other stuff?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> What the fuck, you look exactly like a guy in my gym that I regularly spar. :stonk


:think


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Surely Khan's team showing footage of him looking like shit in sparring is a ploy?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Toe said:


> :think


basically he's asking you out..

:smug


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Surely Khan's team showing footage of him looking like shit in sparring is a ploy?


absolutely..


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> whats everyone drinkin, puffin and other stuff?


I'm off the ale for a while myself Jim, have to kick that habit for now, so I'm flexin' some bottled water like a true and livin God right now

what about yourself?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

WAR KHAN


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't sleep, watching the post fight presser, Charr the chancer is making me laugh:hat


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> the fact that you felt you need to say this to me really hurt me feelings mate


So soz. I just don't want you and Toe arguing, I dream of the day TeeToe is born.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Big Flats Jim K! 
All visitors to the USA must go to Walgreens Pharmacy to check this shit out!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> whats everyone drinkin, puffin and other stuff?


Wine and Grapes.

Good to see you on this forum mate, just joined?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I'm off the ale for a while myself Jim, have to kick that habit for now, so I'm flexin' some bottled water like a true and livin God right now
> 
> what about yourself?


that's healthy living..props!
im on the henney and some blanqito.just for the boxing keeping me awake.

threw on some killah priest..


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> absolutely..


Yeah it looks fairly obvious to me to, they even have footage of Khan complaining to Tabares, saying that 'boxing' his opponent looks boring.

Must be trying to give Garcia the impression that he wont have to chase after Khan.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> So soz. I just don't want you and Toe arguing, I dream of the day TeeToe is born.


We weren't arguing mate, just fucking round, I love @Toe , that legend put my articles on a website for me, he holds a place in my heart something like the girl I lost my virginity to


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Wine and Grapes.
> 
> Good to see you on this forum mate, just joined?


yes my man..deciphered the notice on the other forum and registered..better late than never.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> basically he's asking you out..
> 
> :smug


:think


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

im drunk lads


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Yeah it looks fairly obvious to me to, they even have footage of Khan complaining to Tabares, saying that 'boxing' his opponent looks boring.
> 
> Must be trying to give Garcia the impression that he wont have to chase after Khan.


i have never seen danny chase and rush fighters,he mostly plods and keeps his guard up.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone see that A Touch of Cloth advert? Sounds like someone has a speech impediment.

Ugh god, a Family Guy movie?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> that's healthy living..props!
> im on the henney and some blanqito.just for the boxing keeping me awake.
> 
> threw on some killah priest..


what Priest stuff you listening to?

Gravity grabbin me draggin me through hell's cavity, this is blasphemy, I fell where the Jackals feed, God felt bad for me but cast me into the Caspin see, Satan gave the dragon his key, Wu family is the faculty...........KP, KP- Killah Priest

I love that man


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> im drunk lads


Surely not Cap! lol


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> We weren't arguing mate, just fucking round, I love @Toe , that legend put my articles on a website for me, he holds a place in my heart something like the girl I lost my virginity to


*pause*

Nah, I'm trippin' like but I love you dudes though(no ****), shout out to all the pork-masked warriors.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Loving this fight camp build up. I should really watch Ringside more.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> whats everyone drinkin, puffin and other stuff?


Bitter lemon and Smirnoff for me :good



Teeto said:


> We weren't arguing mate, just fucking round, I love @Toe , that legend put my articles on a website for me, he holds a place in my heart something like the girl I lost my virginity to


Bit gay.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> *pause*
> 
> Nah, I'm trippin' like but I love you dudes though(no ****), shout out to all the pork-masked warriors.


'pork masked'

???

WTF??!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Send that boy back to England on a magic carpet ride. :lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> Bitter lemon and Smirnoff for me :good
> 
> Bit gay.


Always hating on my articles lad, makes me sad.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Surely not Cap! lol


haha true story, lost my phone in Londo last night, what a shit town, was good night tho,


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I'm gunna go get my Final Fantasy on for a hour or so then I'll be back to long dick this thread and break its ovary


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Angel Garcia is such a wanker :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Teeto said:


> what Priest stuff you listening to?
> 
> Gravity grabbin me draggin me through hell's cavity, this is blasphemy, I fell where the Jackals feed, God felt bad for me but cast me into the Caspin see, Satan gave the dragon his key, Wu family is the faculty...........KP, KP- Killah Priest
> 
> I love that man


heavy mental..
one step, blessed are those, from then till now and bible..vibin..


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR SMIRNOFF


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Garcia really does seem so inexperiencefd for a fight like this.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> heavy mental..
> one step, blessed are those, from then till now and bible..vibin..


sweet, enjoy, I love that album, you know the song with ODB on the hook, is it called 'You Don't Know'? I think it is. Be sure to give it a blast Jim, classic.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dave said:


> WAR SMIRNOFF


:nono

WAR Bitter Lemon :deal


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Dave said:


> WAR SMIRNOFF


:rofl


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> :nono
> 
> WAR Bitter Lemon :deal


:rofl

WAR Bottled Water


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

If this guy is his trainer, Garcia better be something pretty fucking special to pull this off.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Garcia's dad and team are so deluded it's terrible. Even if he wins tonight, some of the shit they talk is unreal. Even in boxing terms.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

''Crawl in there!''


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

'Peterson beat him, he hit him like an octopus'

Garcia's dad is a mad man

'you don't need a game plan, boxing's not about game plans'


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The relationship between Danny and his dad makes me cringe.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm really surprised at how confident people are of a Khan victory tonight. The kid just got bullied by Lamont Peterson.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

can't wait to hit someone like an octopus


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I sort of hope Khan wins now so I don't have to hear any more of their shit talk. :lol:

Holy shit, I'm going to cheer on Amir Khan?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> The relationship between Danny and his dad makes me cringe.


I feel for Danny in this respect. Nothing he can do about his dad being like that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Teeto said:


> 'Peterson beat him, he hit him like an octopus'
> 
> Garcia's dad is a mad man
> 
> 'you don't need a game plan, boxing's not about game plans'


his father tried to sound like some latino malcolm x which failed hard..ended it with a God bless America! lol
he is a character..an old boy who probably fried his brains out during his teens and adulthood.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teetoe's probably gonna hate on me again but I love that octopus analogy. It's a great way of putting the fight.
@Pedderrs yeah I don't get the confidence either. Garcia's not that good, but neither is Khan at times.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I'm liking what Danny's dad is saying right now around the pool, good man


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> Teetoe's probably gonna hate on me again but I love that octopus analogy. It's a great way of putting the fight.
> @Pedderrs yeah I don't get the confidence either. Garcia's not that good, but neither is Khan at times.


I don't hate you, I just don't know what it means

hitting someone like an octopus?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I feel for Danny in this respect. Nothing he can do about his dad being like that.


Yeah he seems like a nice kid. But his dad is a fucking mong. Not sure if they've shown it yet but there's one point in this behind (beyond) the ropes bit where his dad comes across ok though and you kind of understand where he's coming from.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> his father tried to sound like some latino malcolm x which failed hard..ended it with a God bless America! lol
> he is a character..an old boy who probably fried his brains out during his teens and adulthood.


hahahaha what a legend


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Toe said:


> Teetoe's probably gonna hate on me again but I love that octopus analogy. It's a great way of putting the fight.
> @Pedderrs yeah I don't get the confidence either. Garcia's not that good, but neither is Khan at times.


Agreed. He may win tonight, but he's not going to have an easy time.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Watching little kids throw punches is a trip. I wish I'd gotten into it when I was a kid.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I don't hate you, I just don't know what it means
> 
> hitting someone like an octopus?


If you had 8 arms in a boxing ring, you'd hit someone a lot and from lots of different angles. When Peterson fought Khan, he hit him a lot and from all sorts of angles, at times like an octopus would.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> Yeah he seems like a nice kid. But his dad is a fucking mong. Not sure if they've shown it yet but there's one point in this behind (beyond) the ropes bit where his dad comes across ok though and you kind of understand where he's coming from.


I think it's the part I just saw and posted about mate, the part around the pool, I liked that.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> If you had 8 arms in a boxing ring, you'd hit someone a lot and from lots of different angles. When Peterson fought Khan, he hit him a lot and from all sorts of angles, at times like an octopus would.


quality, Garcia;s dad is the new Bob Dylan


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Teeto


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> quality, Garcia;s dad is the new Bob Dylan


The suns not yellow, it's chicken!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

On Khan, I expect every Khan fight to be a hard fight now, that's just the way he is, he has a good amateur style but he doesn't impose himself physically with a high degree of quality and the result is that when fights eventually go to close quarters he gets really roughed up and the fights get grueling, usually more so for him than his opponent. I expect it to happen a lot personally. Probably in all of his fights. Not so much tonight as in other fights, but it will still happen for a period tonight I expect.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> @Teeto


what's going on bro?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Teeto said:


> what's going on bro?


you alright mate


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

lads I have to go play this game for a bit, speak to y'all in about a hour, peace to man, woman and child, treat your earth right boys


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> you alright mate


yeah man I'm cool, you been on the ale yeah? Having a good one you legend?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Teeto said:


> yeah man I'm cool, you been on the ale yeah? Having a good one you legend?


36 hours, was in london last night, lost my phone, went weatherspoons this morning at 10 and been drinking ever ince haha.

Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :bbb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Apparently Bernard Hopkins has said that the winner of this will be the pound for pound number 2 or 3 in the world :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

those watson twins..
lucky fuckers but annoying!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Toe said:


> Apparently Bernard Hopkins has said that the winner of this will be the pound for pound number 2 or 3 in the world :rofl


nard is reaching that age so forgive him.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> 36 hours, was in london last night, lost my phone, went weatherspoons this morning at 10 and been drinking ever ince haha.
> 
> Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :bbb


Shit, sorry to hear you lost your phone, sounds like you're having a fuckin blast regardless though!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

How long 'til the Khan fight? Need to decide if it's bed time or not!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> 36 hours, was in london last night, lost my phone, went weatherspoons this morning at 10 and been drinking ever ince haha.
> 
> Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :bbb


heavyweight!just the drinking hey??

= )


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> How long 'til the Khan fight? Need to decide if it's bed time or not!


within 55 mins..hour tops.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks man!


Hmm, looks like it's bed time, gonna record Khan and watch it over breakfast!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"Bang on the chin."


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Toe said:


> "Bang on the chin."


Thinking about Jenna again?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

WAR KHAN

I know I always say it and everybody hates me saying it, but too many racist faggits hate Khan for what he is and not who he is, fuck that, WAR KHAN

Not saying that about anyone here, mainly people I know outside of CHB in the physical world, faggits piss me off, I hope Khan knocks them all out one day.

Be back in like a hour lads x


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

nahkis said:


> Thinking about Jenna again?


:rofl


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Guerrero looks like ASAP Rocky.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

http://gyazo.com/6435b4c2e9a625fe51b5b6dddbc1a112 jenna unbanned me you stupid cunts
war khan
war CHB


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

who will be ref for the khan fight?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nahkis said:


> Thinking about Jenna again?


Always 

@Boxing Goddess - please come back :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> who will be ref for the khan fight?


Kenny Bayliss.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Toe said:


> Kenny Bayliss.


best in the business!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

my prediction is amir tko6.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

octopuses don't have arms


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> octopuses don't have arms


:lol:


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

think i used up a lot of nervous energy before the haye fight. feeling well tired here.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Somehow still awake, War Khan!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the drink has hit me, only 10-15 mins left..


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

War Khan!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fucking hell, it's going to be 4 in the morning in a little while. 
Being a boxing fan is hard work!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah not long lads.

Here's a song for anyone that's struggling to stay awake..


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Toe said:


> Yeah not long lads.
> 
> Here's a song for anyone that's struggling to stay awake..


:fire This is Larry Holmes' theme song!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Fucking hell, it's going to be 4 in the morning in a little while.
> Being a boxing fan is hard work!


i know, we put in work for the sport we love!!!

its worth it though!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mcfadden and Whitehead would turn in their graves if they knew there song was now known as the Haye theme song:bart


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Mcfadden and Whitehead would turn in their graves if they knew there song was now known as the Haye theme song:bart


Yeah, it's the Easton Assassin's theme. :bbb


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

he fought Judah this time last year right?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Yeah, it's the Easton Assassin's theme. :bbb


He definitely deserves to walk out to it more than Haye does:yep


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> he fought Judah this time last year right?


Around that, yeah. Same time Fury smacked Chisora around also.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, I have posting capability back! Turns out i've not been drinking Smirnoff, WARRedSquare. Khan UD with a couple of scares throughout imo.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Funny how the Sky panel pretty much wrote of Guerrero whereas if it's a British boxer they try and talk up their world title credentials no matter how ordinary they seem.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone see Rafaels report on the Haye-Chisora fight? He basically spends half of it slagging off Haye.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/8167095/david-haye-begins-mending-reputation-return-ring

What a fat tramp!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Cba to read but Fat Dan was giving Haye mad props on Twitter during and just after the fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Funny how the Sky panel pretty much wrote of Guerrero whereas if it's a British boxer they try and talk up their world title credentials no matter how ordinary they seem.


No change there then. They're terrible for it but I guess most countries are the same apart from America, and even then they're similar.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I just won the festival of the hunt on final fantasy 9 lads


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Cba to read but Fat Dan was giving Haye mad props on Twitter during and just after the fight.


Haye deserves props, that slaying was on some Jedi Knight shit


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Who wants to be all hardcore and watch Mundine/McKart instead of Khan/Garcia? :lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Who wants to be all hardcore and watch Mundine/McKart instead of Khan/Garcia? :lol:


Didn't even know those two were still fighting until the ridiculous promo video. :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Anyone see Rafaels report on the Haye-Chisora fight? He basically spends half of it slagging off Haye.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/8167095/david-haye-begins-mending-reputation-return-ring
> 
> What a fat tramp!


Fat Dan's a joke when it comes to Haye (and most other things). Even when he's genuinely trying to give him credit, he ends up starting almost every paragraph making pathetic toe jokes and knocking Haye.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

No idea what Teeto is on about, sounds impressive though, winning the night imo.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Who wants to be all hardcore and watch Mundine/McKart instead of Khan/Garcia? :lol:


Australia?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I just won the festival of the hunt on final fantasy 9 lads


Ever played Dragon Quest?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I love how Danny Garcia says Amir Khan was a manufactured champion before going on to big up his own claims as champion :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Who wants to be all hardcore and watch Mundine/McKart instead of Khan/Garcia? :lol:


in vegas..

they allowed mundine to fight there? lol


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Ever played Dragon Quest?


nah, you recommend?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Toe said:


> Fat Dan's a joke when it comes to Haye (and most other things). Even when he's genuinely trying to give him credit, he ends up starting almost every paragraph making pathetic toe jokes and knocking Haye.


Did Haye fuck his missus or something? Because thats how personal his dislike of Haye seems at this point:yep


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Toe said:


> Australia?


Nah, they're also fighting in Vegas tonight. It's PPV in the US and Australia :lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lampey ripping into Angel Garcia on HBO:thumbsup


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> nah, you recommend?


FF would be probably more mature than it but a few years back it was the shit, I thought.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Nah, they're also fighting in Vegas tonight. It's PPV in the US and Australia :lol:


Yeah I know it's in Vegas as well. You said 'who's interested?' Judging from that promo vid we saw, Australia are interested apparently :good

How it's pay per view is hilarious. Surely in America that won't get hardly any buys though


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Toe said:


> Yeah I know it's in Vegas as well. You said 'who's interested?' Judging from that promo vid we saw, Australia are interested apparently :good
> 
> How it's pay per view is hilarious. Surely in America that won't get hardly any buys though


Ah right :good:lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

ok...no ring walks yet? could have had an extra 30 mins in bed


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh shit, they're not going to delay the fight again are they?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> FF would be probably more mature than it but a few years back it was the shit, I thought.


sweet, sounds great, I'm just going through a phase right now of revisiting FF8 and FF9, got mad nostalgia


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL WHAT IS DANI WEARING HAHAHAHA


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't really want to start knocking the commentary already but it did make me laugh when Nick Halling just described Garcia as " a legitimate world champion that is yet to prove he's world class" :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Garcia definitely has a unibrow that he regularly trims/shaves/waxes. You can just tell.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

it's on

how amazing would it be if Khan's dad ran into the ring wearing a leg brace and did the stone cold stunner on Garcia's dad and then started flipping the bird to him and shouting all kinds of wrestling rants at him?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Had to step out for a spliff, no smoking in the house! It's fucking daylight and the birds are knocking about, this feels epic, historic, bestial. Still backing Khan though. Garcia's dad is a crack fiend.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

AMIR KHANN!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wait there is this guy who does the channel four boxing show???


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Garcia definitely has a unibrow that he regularly trims/shaves/waxes. You can just tell.


change your name to Sherlock, seriously, I would never have noticed that but it looks so dam blatant now that you've pointed it out! No way do eye brows just happen to stop the way his do like that, all perfectly in line like they've been cut with a ruler! Defo trimmed/shaved!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Where's Buffer? 

BoxNation > HBO :hat


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dave said:


> Had to step out for a spliff, no smoking in the house! It's fucking daylight and the birds are knocking about, this feels epic, historic, bestial. Still backing Khan though. Garcia's dad is a crack fiend.


Capture the moment and go for a 12 mile jog.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Chaps


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What titles is Khan's entourage holding, IBF and WBA? Shouldn't this be a unified fight? It's only for Garcia's titles?

Damn it, Peterson.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rakhim chakhkiev could do with taking a leaf out of Garcia's book, fucking beastly brow that he has


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Team Garcia dressed up as Shere Khan from the jungle book, did they get Amir Khan mixed up with Shere Khan? Worst attempt at taking the piss ever if so. Epic fail.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao @ angel garcia in the tiger print outfit..flintstone fuck!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> lmao @ angel garcia in the tiger print outfit..flintstone fuck!


so true hahahahaha


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Team Garcia dressed up as Shere Khan from the jungle book, did they get Amir Khan mixed up with Shere Khan? Worst attempt at taking the piss ever if so. Epic fail.


:lol: brilliant


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

OH MY GODDDD, THAT GUY JUST BIT BUFFER'S STYLE SO BADLY, 

'LET THE WORLD KNOW YOU ARE READY', OH MY, THIS GUY IS A BITER, PIRANHA MUTHUFUCKA, 

Ghostface should smack him


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

There's nothing like a 4am fight for me. Even if I could have the option of living in America and getting it at 8pm/9pm, I think I'd always miss the late night fights. There's something special about it. Something about staying up all night for a good fight. The excitement, everything. You're waiting for hours because you don't have shit to do after midnight but wait and let it simmer.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Khan looking relaxed


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> change your name to Sherlock, seriously, I would never have noticed that but it looks so dam blatant now that you've pointed it out! No way do eye brows just happen to stop the way his do like that, all perfectly in line like they've been cut with a ruler! Defo trimmed/shaved!


Precisely, you can tell from immediately looking at them. The way in which they're shaped/how bushy they are, only for them to come to a halt in such a manner. And he thought he'd get away with it. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Garcia looking wack right now


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Precisely, you can tell from immediately looking at them. The way in which they're shaped/how bushy they are, only for them to come to a halt in such a manner. And he thought he'd get away with it. Fuck outta here.


so true, but I wouldn't have noticed it until it was pointed out to me, you have a good eye for exposing people haha


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

really liking that jab, step in, left hook to the body just now by Amir


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Roe mate


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Khan looking to impose himself physically here, looks strong for it


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

GREAT START AMIR


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Love Kenny Bayless.

Anyways Khan looks accurate and landing good one-twos. Garcia lands a few, but nothing more than grazing shots.

Khan 10-9


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 1 and already the commentary are talking shit and getting way ahead of themselves.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Khan won that one for me


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Garcia's catching Khan with a few nice shots when hes coming in, even if Khan did win that round.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nice round..khan started of well.
he got caught but he needs to remain composed.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice first round. Khan landing some good jabs and one two combos. Garcia going for the counter left, didn't do bad with it.

He's good when countering, Khan gotta be careful and stick the jab again.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Round 1 and already the commentary are talking shit and getting way ahead of themselves.


Amir got hype men, he's like Chuck D


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Round 1 and already the commentary are talking shit and getting way ahead of themselves.


Haha for sure. This is Amir- he doesn't do discipline well!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Commentary neglecting a few Garcia right hands there, Khan took the round nonetheless, Garcia is looking to counter off the last punch though, Khan needs to get his hands up/get out of range quicker.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I like what I'm sereing from Garcia, if I'm honest. If this fight gets to go longer and he keeps it together, he looks like he has the kind of shit to catch Amir with.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm interested in this one. WAR KHAN!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fast start by Amir, Garcia remaining calm though, looks tough.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good start for Khan but positive signs for Garcia as well. Interesting start.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

as the fight goes on..garcia looks good!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yet another head clash in a Khan fight? :think


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nose and the eye is a bit fucked.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Has there been a cut?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Amir looks huge compared to Garca.

20 -18 khan


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wait, so who's posting the scorecards and the write-ups and all that?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Garcia cut twice? Looking a bit bloody.

Khan getting caught a few times coming in, he's much better when he jumps in with one two's then backs off.

If they don't stop the blood there's gonna be a problem


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Garcia might lose a bit of heart here.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Khan landing the more accurate shots, some nice work from Garcia to the body at times. 20-18 Khan


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Lets do this, man.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

When they say what a character do they mean racist piece of shit?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is that Merchant standing in the middle? He looks like a fucking zombie, if so.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Wait, so who's posting the scorecards and the write-ups and all that?


I can't be bothered for tonight now to be honest mate. Hardly anyone's reading them. Are you not watching? I'll go into more detail if you're not mate.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

garcia is slow, but khan leaving himself open gets caught..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I still think judges have the best job in the world, bar none. You get to watch fights front row infront of ANYBODY and you get to score it and make your mark on it.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Toe said:


> I can't be bothered for tonight now to be honest mate. Hardly anyone's reading them. Are you not watching? I'll go into more detail if you're not mate.


No need, was just a bit confused is all mate. :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Khan is fucked again.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

kha is fucked..wow!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

SHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTT


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

oh my, he simply has a poor chin


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

No way! You cannot let Khan carry on he is fucked!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Khan doesn't know where the fuck he is

the ref should have stopped it when he got up and didn't respond to him


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

You lucky cunt.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fucking hell. Khan was out of it there. Bayliss gave him a very long time there! Should be out of there next round.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Garcia's hitting low. And on the chin!!!!!!!
Fuck me


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Fucking wow, Khan walks onto a huge left hook and goes down, some how he gets up.....

Very careless. He's all over the place here.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what a shot..damn..khan is done!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry but Amir's getting banjoed again in this fight :-( The guy has speed but little else unfortunately


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Khan has no legs here, none. Fully expect a stoppage.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Khan is so lucky if he recovers to win this now, because the ref should have stopped that


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

embarrassing.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why the fuck is Kenny Bayliss letting this continue. Seriously!?!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

That was a bomb.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I will say tyhis no matter what happens. Khan has BALLS.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan has huge fucking bollocks.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Khan is a fuckin warrior man, he has a bad chin and just isn't assed!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

When the fuck did Khan morph into The Thing? 2 KD's and now he's made of granite?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wtf is going on???


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

WAR KHAN! WAR FUCKING KHAN!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Nevermind............


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:

Well you can never question the heart of Amir Khan.

Bayliss has stopped it! It's over. Garcia does it!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Khan is all over the fucking place here

Wow


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

C'mon Khan!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

It's over!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Garcia is doing the right thing? Fuck off, he;s doing the wrong thing.

Excellent. Fuck off Amir. It's over. You haven't learned fuck all, you tool. Shove that fucking Mayweather fight up your arse you wanker.

Also, props to him as well, because he showed BALLS, even though he fought like a tard. Excellent heart, balls of steel, but no chin whatsoever.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Kenny Bayless is an asshole, he refuses to stop it when it should have been stopped, and then he goes and stops it when it shouldn't have been stopped

I know refs have a hard job but fuck me son, that was shit reffing

well done Danny Garcia


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

switching off....cant bare to see Angels reaction


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck man.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck Khan ate some big shots in that round before it got stopped


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fucking hell now we need to hear more from Angel Garcia.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Khan is all over the fucking place here

Wow, it's all over. Garcia is a beast, absolute bombs there.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, I knew garcia would cause him trouble, but never imagined this!

Where does Khan go from here?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan is too brave for his own good. Started trading when he should have been spoiling.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

my god..amir is not cut out for this shit!!

he got fucked!! 

lmao @ oscar..hahahah this is boxing!!

Honestly..the dream is over!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Seriously. FUCK. Even though I had a feeling this was gonna happen tonight.. I am actually stunned right now.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Damn it.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> Fucking hell now we need to hear more from Angel Garcia.


Yeah that's what I'm pissed about :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

HAHA FUCKING REF CAM! THIS IS THE GREATEST NIGHT EVER!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Garcia is doing the right thing? Fuck off, he;s doing the wrong thing.
> 
> *Excellent. Fuck off Amir. It's over. You haven't learned fuck all, you tool. Shove that fucking Mayweather fight up your arse you wanker.
> *
> Also, props to him as well, because he showed BALLS, even though he fought like a tard. Excellent heart, balls of steel, but no chin whatsoever.


What the fucks your problem?!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

If only Khan had got on his bike, maybe he could've pulled through. Too much heart.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

THAT FUCKING REF CAMERA ANGLE IS IMMENSE, NEVER SEEN THAT SHIT BEFORE


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

wow, WAR KHAN, WAR GARCIA, WAR HAYE, WAR DERECK, 

THIS NIGHT WAS FUCKING QUALITY,


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Khan is too brave for his own good. Started trading when he should have been spoiling.


True that, he could do half the work he does and still be great. Why throw combo's against a counter puncher? It makes no sense.

Should just one-two and out.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck off Angel you cunt!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Well, goodnight everybody. I'll be back tomorrow high on some radioactive alien juice in order to deal with all the drama from tonight.

Peace out. Don't do anything ban-worthy while I'm gone.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kenny Bayliss gave him every chance.. Khan tried to show he had a beard that he hasn't . That was an awful display of defensive boxing. Sorry to be so harsh but really. ...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't want to say this but Khan was talking about facing Mayweather again before this fight...


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah fuck off thanking god, that's me lost.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> What the fucks your problem?!


Fuck Khan. I don't hate any boxer, I don't even hate Khan, I just dislike him. He's an absolute douchebag. I had respect for him after the Maidana fight but lost it after all the big headed shit he's said. He's an idiot, he's got balls of steel and heart and has put on some sensational fights, but I have no respect for the guy. The fighter? Definitely.

Great fight.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

What next?


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Props for Khan for courage, but dude has no cheen


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: HBO and Max Kellerman seem more shocked than we are.

Remember we've already seen this 4 years ago. And we've seen it probably about 10 times now. Amir Khan has an awful defence at times.

It's not just his chin, although his punch resistance is shit, he just leaves himself so open at times.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Garcia is a good finisher imo.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Well, goodnight everybody. I'll be back tomorrow high on some radioactive alien juice in order to deal with all the drama from tonight.
> 
> Peace out. Don't do anything ban-worthy while I'm gone.


NIGHT LAD


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Did they get the game plan all wrong or did Khan just go out there and fuck it up?


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Is it weird to say that I still don't rate Garcia? Think he's slow and cumbersome, though does have power.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

ODLH is loving his new undefeated cash cow.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol at De La Hoya cheesing a grin in Garcia's corner. Like a boss. "Amir Khan has just been released from his Golden Boy Contract. We wish him well in his future endeavours."


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Khan's not a douchebag, Khan is scouse as fuck, 

Dam, this fight was so exciting but so short, I'm gutted it's over.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Well ive changed my mind, Danny can bang!

Khan was very open throughout the fight though, getting caught with some hard counters. I wasnt sure Danny had the power to stop but the writing was on the wall in hindsight.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Toe said:


> :lol: HBO and Max Kellerman seem more shocked than we are.
> 
> Remember we've already seen this 4 years ago. And we've seen it probably about 10 times now. Amir Khan has an awful defence at times.
> 
> It's not just his chin, although his punch resistance is shit, he just leaves himself so open at times.


It's weird that he stood up to Maidana, maybe his punches had less power in the later rounds.

It pisses me off that he leaves himself so open when throwing combos


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can you imagine Mayweather vs. Garcia? He'd tear him to pieces. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Don't want to say this but Khan was talking about facing Mayweather again before this fight...


he did this b4 lamont ..
he lost..
but this loss was nasty!!

where does he go now?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Oscar is such a whore. Amir never ceases to amaze. Great fight while it lasted


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Don't want to say this but Khan was talking about facing Mayweather again before this fight...


:-( You'd have thought he'd have learned by now

Oscar and Al Haymon can cunt off.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

funny stoppage...khan should have been stopped minutes before, ref lets it go on...he fights back really bravely in fairness...really surprised me how deep his was digging...gets put down again and ref stops it when actually he looked like he could go on, or more so than earlier when ref let it go on.

it'll be awful interesting to see what they do with khan now


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Meast said:


> Did they get the game plan all wrong or did Khan just go out there and fuck it up?


I'd say Khan just didn't know what to do, started trading to prove himself (exact same thing he did in the Peterson fight, started going to war to prove himself) and got stopped. Hard to recover from this though, two consecutive losses to guys he was supposed to beat.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> Is it weird to say that I still don't rate Garcia? Think he's slow and cumbersome, though does have power.


I feel the same, Khan has a really poor chin and Garcia just sparked him out basically, is how I see it. Credit to him and all that, but I agree with you.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Happy for the Garcia's, Garcia fought a very smart fight. As he just said he started off feeling out Khan's speed and then timed him. I felt he had a chance if he forced the fight but i never expected that. 

I felt for Khan as he sat down on stool, his face said a thousand words. His career really is in tatters but can he realistic improve as a fighter?. He cannot continue to blame S&C coaches and outside influences. He lost to a world class fighter cos he was able to capitalize on his flaws which many haven't for a long time.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I said before the fight that I thought that Khan would be fast for Garcia.
I was wrong.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

feed this garcia cunt to floyd.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

oscar in his celebration of garcia sums up a lot about boxing at this level....he championed khan at every turn


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Legs were fine but your eyes were rolling in your head mate!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I did say earlier in this thread that I expect every Khan fight to be a tough and grueling one because he only has an amateur style and can't impose himself physically, but fuck man I didn't expect it to be THAT tough, that shit was brutal


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry Amir but you weren't in the right mind if you believed looking at Kenny Bayless depressed was going to let him give you another round.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I knew Khan's chin wasn't the most... Iron of them all but I still didn't expect Garcia to be able to lay him out that quickly.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

lads, nearly every fighter makes excuses, it's just what they do, it's not a bad thing at all imo


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> funny stoppage...khan should have been stopped minutes before, ref lets it go on...he fights back really bravely in fairness...really surprised me how deep his was digging...gets put down again and ref stops it when actually he looked like he could go on, or more so than earlier when ref let it go on.
> 
> it'll be awful interesting to see what they do with khan now


Back to basics. He's got the skills/speed but his defence is shocking when coming forward. Either that or just stop him throwing so many combo's, just keep it simple. He's much more effective when throwing one-two's.

Just think he got it all wrong tonight.

He can still come back from this, he's got a big fan base and he's never in a boring fight....just need to keep him away from anyone that can counter :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

garcia is slow but effected when opponents are close..khan got caught good and proper!
ref gave khan a damn good chance but that is over!!

will they blame ruben?


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Khan moves up to 147 and gets fed a few bums?

Khan fights Brook?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Khan giving Danny his props, 

I hate it when they interrogate fighters after they have lost like that, leave the fucker alone and let him go and get his dick sucked, he's just been banged out, fuck off prick wearing a suit, cock blocking tory ******


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Khan should take an easy comeback fight against Lucas Mathysse :bbb


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

He shouldn't have changed his toothpaste! 
Only fools deny the power of Fluoride.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bet he's glad he cut the flouride out of his toothpaste now.

His career is in tatters to be honest.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> Khan moves up to 147 and gets fed a few bums?
> 
> Khan fights Brook?


Brook will stop Khan


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

People having a go at Oscar but remember they've pretty much handled Garcia's career since he turned pro.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

his legs where fine! fuck off khan you prick. That's the most sense he'd spoken in about five years then he went and spoiled himself again. Really shocked he lost but I think khan is done.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Strike said:


> Bet he's glad he cut the flouride out of his toothpaste now.
> 
> His career is in tatters to be honest.


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: The instant change in mood from Watt and Hailing when Garcia put him down, Before hand it was ''All Khan'' and you'd think Garcia was in real trouble way that pratt Hailing went on.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Khan should take an easy comeback fight against Lucas Mathysse :bbb


Mathysse to take on Garcia and show he is the number 1!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Khan should take an easy comeback fight against Lucas Mathysse :bbb


I seriously think there are no easy fights for Khan, he isn't for the pros imo


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Khan should take an easy comeback fight against Lucas Mathysse :bbb


You cruel fucker :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> I said before the fight that I thought that Khan would be fast for Garcia.
> I was wrong.


Khan is too fast for himself yet everyone constantly bigs up his speed. Timing always beats speed. Even Breidis Prescott was able to time him. Garcia plotted the shot that hurt him right from the off.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> Khan moves up to 147 and gets fed a few bums?
> 
> Khan fights Brook?


is that wise?

its hard to say, under ariza he took some nasty shots..but garcia landed a bastard shot to that pressure point!!

oh man..imagine the post fight conf!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Khan should take an easy comeback fight against Lucas Mathysse :bbb


:lol:


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> He shouldn't have changed his toothpaste!
> Only fools deny the power of Fluoride.


Beat me to it.:lol:


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I blame it all on the change of shorts. 
Why change a mostly winning thing?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> his legs where fine! fuck off khan you prick. That's the most sense he'd spoken in about five years then he went and spoiled himself again. Really shocked he lost but I think khan is done.


This is why I'm not a fan of him, man. He earns my respect and then loses it in fucking seconds with the stupid shit he comes out with. He needs to eat so much humble pie, it's unbelievable. I think he deserves to be on the lower end of the table from now on. He's too big headed to get lion shares and claim shit. He didn't learn from Prescott. Yeah, of course he got better in the ring, but what he took from that is "I should be more macho! I should prove I have a chin!" and where did that get him? Battered about the ring a fucking bunch of times. He learnt the wrong lesson.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Matthyse vs Garcia sounds like a tasty fight indeed.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Toe said:


> Khan is too fast for himself yet everyone constantly bigs up his speed. Timing always beats speed. Even Breidis Prescott was able to time him. Garcia plotted the shot that hurt him right from the off.


Yeah true, he must have thrown that punch 10 times in the first round and almost landed big a couple of times.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

You are absolutely correct.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Was Garcia not lucky to get the nod over Theopane?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Barry giving Check Hook a big shoutout, take ten for yourself mate.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Strike said:


> Beat me to it.:lol:


Great minds and all that.

You win.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Right lads, off to bed.

We're gonna wake up to a shit storm.....


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Barry giving Check Hook a big shoutout, take ten for yourself mate.


hahaha,


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> is that wise?
> 
> its hard to say, under ariza he took some nasty shots..but garcia landed a bastard shot to that pressure point!!
> 
> oh man..imagine the post fight conf!!


It's probably not wise, but Khan was talking 147 before the fight. Can't see any other fights for Khan at 140 that would sell.

Castillo at Welterweight next? Won his last fight, last night- ex-champ and he should beat him.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Meast said:


> Right lads, off to bed.
> 
> We're gonna wake up to a shit storm.....


night lad, I'm off too, peace lads


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I seriously think there are no easy fights for Khan, he isn't for the pros imo


You getting those Mark Breland vibes off Khan Teeto?:think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fair shout to Angel Garcia. He's a mong, but he did say this was gonna happen..


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Decy said:


> Was Garcia not lucky to get the nod over Theopane?


Watched some of that fight the other day, looked pretty close. Theopane isn't half bad when he can be bothered.

He just didn't just jump in like Khan, he picked his shots (which is why he lost the decision)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"No one's knocked Khan down at light-welterweight" :lol: atsch


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Angel Garcia getting his English fucked there, something about lying and boxing


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Toe said:


> "No one's knocked Khan down at light-welterweight" :lol: atsch


Haha in fairness has anyone? Maidana had him going but he didn't go down did he?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Toe said:


> Fair shout to Angel Garcia. He's a mong, but he did say this was gonna happen..


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

where does amir go from here?

will he blame the weight etc..??
try 147?

i stated that i was done with him after the last bout but this sealed it.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> You getting those Mark Breland vibes off Khan Teeto?:think


haha, I just think he doesn't impose himself physically with any degree of quality, and it's just a sad fact of life that that is needed in the pros, the pro game is grueling and hard and hurtful, it's not the point scoring game of tag that the amateurs is, and Khan just gets fucked up too much, it's a combination of many things, he's not durable, he has a bad defense in close quarters, and his recuperative ability is not the best. His infighting just isn't there either.

Ok lads, sleep for me.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I wonder who might be begging for a fight with Kell Brook now...


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

A move up to 147 is a bad one imo, he really is in abit of a mess with his career atm. Hope he can bounce back.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> haha, I just think he doesn't impose himself physically with any degree of quality, and it's just a sad fact of life that that is needed in the pros, the pro game is grueling and hard and hurtful, it's not the point scoring game of tag that the amateurs is, and Khan just gets fucked up too much, it's a combination of many things, he's not durable, he has a bad defense in close quarters, and his recuperative ability is not the best. His infighting just isn't there either.
> 
> Ok lads, sleep for me.


Fair point, g'luck mate.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Garcia's dad looked drawn and dry - and he was talking bollocks....I call shannanigans....he is Dereck Chisora and I claim my £10. LOL


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Man, I'm stunned, time for some sleep. Props to Garcia, don't even want to hear Khan's stories tbh.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

props to Angel Garcia

props to everyone involved, 

people like to talk shit about these boxers too much for me, it takes fucking balls to step into the ring, let alone fight for world titles, some keyboard warrior shit happening again

props to all the warriors tonight, including the ones that got raped brutally

I'm off lads, love you all x


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> where does amir go from here?
> 
> will he blame the weight etc..??
> try 147?
> ...


I hope Ruben Tabares doesn't get any of the blame. Seems like a nice fella.

Btw, this is a second time Khan's hired someone who's worked with Haye and the 2nd time he's got knocked out :lol:

He hired Jorge Rubio after he worked with Haye in Miami - got KO'd against Prescott
Hired Tabares who has been Haye's S&C coach in the past - KO'd tonight

:lol: Maybe Amir shouldn't take Haye's advice that much? :think


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> props to Angel Garcia
> 
> props to everyone involved,
> 
> ...


Agreed. Khan does get my respect, he has balls to get in the ring, I appreciate that, but I do think he deserves some humble pie.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

peace teeto!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If Khan moves up to welterweight he's just gonna get fucked up yet again :-(


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Agreed. Khan does get my respect, he has balls to get in the ring, I appreciate that, but I do think he deserves some humble pie.


I like him, he's not the serial killer that people like to make out he is, just a lad. None of us are perfect.

Good night.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone heard from Laz I fear for the guys sanity right now.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Khan should retire imo, I know you think I'm over reacting, but he is only going to get hurt, he is guaranteed to be in a war every fight, Kell Brook will smash his skull to bits, I fear for Khan


WAR KHAN, 

RETIRE PLEASE KHAN

Good night lads, peace to the Gods and the Earths


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

they asked will khan become a champ again?

with his surroundings and defeats, i say no. 

will tehy move to another trainer?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Prop's to Khan btw, regardless of how his career goes from here on, he has heart and a willingness to fight anyone. RESPECT.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gonna be awkward for Sky on Ringside next week. They're gonna give Haye/Chisora a 2 minute mention while struggling to fill an hour of how their golden boy has to rebuild his career yet again.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

he has got a lot of thinking to do that's for sure. Moving up to 147 in my opinion would be a stupid move, he'd get bullied.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Khan will come back over here, fight a couple of fights against 'names' to get him a title shot but ultimately comes up short.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Paulie rematch at 147 :yep


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> they asked will khan become a champ again?
> 
> with his surroundings and defeats, i say no.
> 
> *will tehy move to another trainer*?


Wont make a difference I feel, if the great Freddie Roach cant do it for you, no one can imo.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Khan could become a champion again if he's able to get the right fights but I'd say it's unlikely. With the Prescott defeat, he was able to convince himself that there were other factors and that overall the defeat was for the better. Now what can he complain about? He wasn't with Roach for full training maybe but it's clutching at straws again. His confidence will have taken a huge blow from this.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent night of fights I thought. Good to leave it on a positive note. Peace.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah was an entertaining night of boxing. I do feel for Khan right now though.

Night all.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Khan will become a world champion again, I've no doubting the guys skill, he just fights way too macho and did the exact same thing Chisora did when he was hurt, and paid the price. Either division, I don't think it matters, he can win more world titles in abundance if he stops trying the macho shit. But I think the problem is he's aiming for the truly elite P4P #1 spot which he's just never going to get to. He's not going to carry the sport and be recognised as the best boxer around at any point.

But this fight seriously makes me question who Mayweather can pick a fight with when he comes back, his two big cash cows have been defeated and are tied up in rematches or the rebuilding period. Even Sexy Sergio is keeping active, I really hope that fight can be made because I don't believe there's anyone else out there for him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i cant sleep..


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Paulie rematch at 147 :yep


probably has too much power for khan.:bbb


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan will need to descale his expectations, accept he'll never be a P4P title holder but aim for more realistic targets such as becoming a two weight world champion.

His style is speed orientated, Roach has used his main attributes and rather then mold a pro style over his years of work with Khan he looked to use this and maintain Khan's amateur style. I can partly understand this, Maybe Freddie felt Khan couldn't afford to stand his ground as much and needed to fight in such a fashion. 

My issue with Roach's work is the lack of development in aspects of fights, I just haven't seen a development in Khan for a long while. It's pretty much what you see is what your gonna get but we all saw Khan's lack of inside game yet again we still see pushing tonight and in sparring. Khan has to share a portion of blame as the fighter obviously, mentality in fights has been all wrong at times but i do wonder of Roach has given Amir the quality work he desires. Does Amir train outside of fight camps?. He should be a gym rat working on his flaws and if he hasn't then this is a problem. 

Khan's major problem is that he's in love with his speed, like Donaire is with his power at the moment. Khan seemed to feel this was what set him apart from the rest but as my boy Roe said to me ''Timing always beats speed'' and tonight someone bothered to gauge his speed early and then set to work. Garcia is the first fighter who boxed with Khan successfully early. Not winning rounds, but gauging his speed, suffocating success and seeing openings. 

Khan's problem is when he misses he has not inbuilt defence, i think Roach could of changed this overtime but Harrison has to take blame from Khan's early pro days for bad habits as well as Khan's S&C work around that time which seemed to make him into a robot. When fighters miss, they for the most part have a instinctive defence but Khan seems to come in square of the shoulder with both hands in transition and leaves a massive target and he was made to pay dearly tonight. 

Khan can still achieve good things, I felt for him as he sat on stool i'm not his biggest fan but i respect his achievements and his heart is brilliant. P4P worthy! but there's been a lot of bad habits. Can another trainer change anything i'm not sure but i think maybe a meeting with Freddy needs to be had. And sensible match making to get him back on the road.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

So what do you guys reckon is next? Khan vs. Katsidis or shooting too low? Move to Welterweight? ...Junior Witter? :lol:


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Khan should retire imo, I know you think I'm over reacting, but he is only going to get hurt, he is guaranteed to be in a war every fight, Kell Brook will smash his skull to bits, I fear for Khan
> 
> WAR KHAN,
> 
> ...


Aw, matey, i am no fan of Amir, I respect his skills, he's had a bad night but- he is still a quality boxer. Admittedly with some things to learn. 
But I suspect, like you or I will never be able to do, he can always rightly claim to have been a world champion.
I personally think that he is intellectually deficient, but he is a world class boxer. 
It doesnt matter that he became a world champ with a suspect chin. He was a world champ and all the greater for that.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I wonder what would happen with Khan vs. Brook, before this a lot of people were picking Khan, but would Brook just completely outbox him?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> So what do you guys reckon is next? Khan vs. Katsidis or shooting too low? Move to Welterweight? ...Junior Witter? :lol:


Talk about kicking a man when there down with those fights :lol:.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought Khan would get stopped, but I didn't think it would be as early as it was. Garcia strives when he is presented with countering opportunities. No fighter in the sport at elite level presents their opponents with more countering opportunities than Amir Khan. A devastating left hook, and then it was simply a matter of time.

Massive respect to Khan. What a big set of brass balls that lad has. Even when he hadn't a clue where he was, he was throwing two punch combinations. A very exciting albeit flawed fighter.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I thought Khan would get stopped, but I didn't think it would be as early as it was. Garcia strives when he is presented with countering opportunities. No fighter in the sport at elite level presents their opponents with more countering opportunities than Amir Khan. A devastating left hook, and then it was simply a matter of time.
> 
> Massive respect to Khan. What a big set of brass balls that lad has. Even when he hadn't a clue where he was, he was throwing two punch combinations. A very exciting albeit flawed fighter.


Definitely. I feel a bit bad for rubbing it in but I have got to give him respect for the way he just said fuck it and threw down instead of spoiling. It could've been a repeat performance of the Peterson fight but worse because he was so hurt, just a shit load of pushing and spoiling but he just tried to fight fire with fire and I appreciate that. I think he was too hurt to recover, though. That was a fucking huge shot.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Definitely. I feel a bit bad for rubbing it in but I have got to give him respect for the way he just said fuck it and threw down instead of spoiling. It could've been a repeat performance of the Peterson fight but worse because he was so hurt, just a shit load of pushing and spoiling but he just tried to fight fire with fire and I appreciate that. I think he was too hurt to recover, though. That was a fucking huge shot.


A lot of people were sleeping on Garcia's power. He has a misleading KO ratio, but the guy obviously carries power in that left hook. Garcia also deserves a lot of credit for his accuracy. He was countering Khan quite frequently, even in the first two rounds. A talented fighter.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I wonder what would happen with Khan vs. Brook, before this a lot of people were picking Khan, but would Brook just completely outbox him?


I think Khan would have too much for Brook. It would make an interesting match though.

One coming off bad loss and one coming off an unconvincing "win" (I had Kell losing; but accept the decision).

It would be a Haye/ Chisora debacle at a different weight level.

Domestically it would sell.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> A lot of people were sleeping on Garcia's power. He has a misleading KO ratio, but the guy obviously carries power in that left hook. Garcia also deserves a lot of credit for his accuracy. He was countering Khan quite frequently, even in the first two rounds. A talented fighter.


Gotta admit, I didn't put Garcia's power into preparation, I haven't watched a lot of him so I was anticipating a completely average fighter. You should never be overlooked though at an elite level, it doesn't matter if you're Michael Jennings fighting Miguel Cotto, you just can't take the chance and say he has no chance (even though Jennings didn't, but you know what I mean, upsets can happen anywhere).

And you never truly know what a prospect has until he steps up to a fighter who's going to fight back. Did Morales really have that in him, at least at the level Khan does? Khan had a lot to prove in this fight, what did Morales have to prove in the fighter before that? Can't judge a guy on his performance against a legend when the legend isn't the monster he is anymore.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Gotta admit, I didn't put Garcia's power into preparation, I haven't watched a lot of him so I was anticipating a completely average fighter. You should never be overlooked though at an elite level, it doesn't matter if you're Michael Jennings fighting Miguel Cotto, you just can't take the chance and say he has no chance (even though Jennings didn't, but you know what I mean, upsets can happen anywhere).
> 
> And you never truly know what a prospect has until he steps up to a fighter who's going to fight back. Did Morales really have that in him, at least at the level Khan does? Khan had a lot to prove in this fight, what did Morales have to prove in the fighter before that? Can't judge a guy on his performance against a legend when the legend isn't the monster he is anymore.


It's true, Erik Morales has long been a faded fighter, but from that fight alone you could tell that Garcia was a sharp puncher. It wasn't that long ago when Morales was giving Maidana all kinds of hell. I just felt that Khan is a bit too reckless when he initiates his attacks, and that would be perfect for Garcia to let loose with his counters. One of the men in the studio said the same thing. Garcia didn't even have to look, he just knew that if he threw his left hook when Khan looked to throw, he'd have a good chance at landing. Khan didn't see the left hook.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> It's true, Erik Morales has long been a faded fighter, but from that fight alone you could tell that Garcia was a sharp puncher. It wasn't that long ago when Morales was giving Maidana all kinds of hell. I just felt that Khan is a bit too reckless when he initiates his attacks, and that would be perfect for Garcia to let loose with his counters. One of the men in the studio said the same thing. Garcia didn't even have to look, he just knew that if he threw his left hook when Khan looked to throw, he'd have a good chance at landing. Khan didn't see the left hook.


When I saw the training footage of Khan and then as the earlier rounds progressed, I could definitely see Garcia had a real good chance, but good call for calling the upset before the fight took place if so, because you'd be hard pressed to find anyone siding with Danny who isn't a hipster liar or someone who really hated Khan. :lol:


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> When I saw the training footage of Khan and then as the earlier rounds progressed, I could definitely see Garcia had a real good chance, but good call for calling the upset before the fight took place if so, because you'd be hard pressed to find anyone siding with Danny who isn't a hipster liar or someone who really hated Khan. :lol:


I won't lie, I wasn't 100% certain that Garcia was going to win, but I did consider him the best opponent Khan has faced to date. Maidana was tough, he hit hard, but he lacks the craft or technique of a Danny Garcia. Peterson was fast, tough, but he had to land with regularity if he wanted to make an impression.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

will they blame the long training camp? 

or bring back ariza..im expecting some excuse..

I would have khan fight one or two fights in the UK then retire.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched the fight & I'm not at all surprised at the result, feel disappointed for Amir but well done Garcia.

People calling for Khans retirement are over-reacting. Amir has a high profile & lucrative future in the sport, even if he needs to come back to the UK for a few fights. He still has speed, a big heart & is never in a dull fight, plus he has a lot of fans & a lot of haters who will all tune in whoever he fights next.

Going to Wild Card clearly improved Amir but he hasnt developed at all recently, the fundamental flaws are still unaddressed & may be unfixable. Watching sparring clips in the build-up, combined with Freddie Roach saying how they were focusing on Amir sitting down on his shots more made me very worried about this fight. 

Its time for Khan to reassess his career & boxing identity but he isnt finished, though he may never fight for a world title again. Up at 147lbs he will need different tactics to succeed, he has come back stronger after defeat before & with his work-ethic I wouldnt be surprised if he did so again. One positive to come out of this is that Khan-Brook may seem more possible in the next year or so.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Will this finally humble Amir, hilarious.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Well ive changed my mind, *Danny can bang!*
> 
> Khan was very open throughout the fight though, getting caught with some hard counters. I wasnt sure Danny had the power to stop but the writing was on the wall in hindsight.


He's fought two fighters with abysmal chins; Holt and Amir. And stopped one. On his feet. And an old Morales (more impressive but he's not made of the iron he once was)

He has okay pop, but he's no 'banger' IMO. I was wrong about him not having the nous to hit Khan consistently, I was wrong there, but again, it's more down to how much of a fighter Khan is at this level.

I will say he looks a better fighter than Victor Ortiz, Lamont Peterson or Marcos Maidana at the weight. Fights with Marquez, Bradley or even Matthysse who finally won me round recently, will all be interesting fights. 140lbs is really interesting again IMO.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

By the way, I don't see this as that much of an upset. Wins over Campbell (gatekeeper now at 140 but former no.1 lightweight), Holt (hardest puncher in the division, couldn't get off at all and was dominated) and Morales (a top ten fighter, way past his best but incredibly crafty and resilient) proved Garcia was in the top 5 of the division, big time.

Khan is another top five fighter (well, if Timmy has left he was _arguably_ the most accomplished guy left at the weight), but a vulnerable one. These things happen.

I have no doubt that Marquez could beat Garcia, and at the mo' I'm still pretty confident he will knock Garcia out if they meet. I still think he has enough left and is a level above all the guys I've mentioned at this point.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> Aw, matey, i am no fan of Amir, I respect his skills, he's had a bad night but- he is still a quality boxer. Admittedly with some things to learn.
> But I suspect, like you or I will never be able to do, he can always rightly claim to have been a world champion.
> I personally think that he is intellectually deficient, but he is a world class boxer.
> It doesnt matter that he became a world champ with a suspect chin. He was a world champ and all the greater for that.


yeah man, good post


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I've always been confident that Marquez would stop Khan, last night pretty much sealed it.

I'd like to see him and Garcia get it on, I've certainly more interest in that than the mooted Marquez/Rios fight, which would have been a washout, with Brandon being stood on his head, beaten up and stopped late.

The money would be on Marquez, he's slower than Khan granted, but his ring IQ is off the chart, it would most likely be a pretty tactical affair but with Garcia the aggressor in there, looking to land his left hooks in the same way that Katsidis did. Eventually I can see the right hands and uppercuts landing regularly enough to force a stoppage in a fun fight.

I certainly have a bit of egg on my face this morning after posting on a friend's FB status that Khan would win easily, I underestimated Garcia for sure, his old man played a blinder in the build up too, getting Amir all wound up and determined to have a tear up.... and the sparring session that was aired ought to have alarmed me. I just thought it was early in the camp and Khan was determined to have a go at some young pup and got shown up.... 

Apparently Ronnie Heffron gave him a going over in sparring a while back.

Garcia is a fighter that Khan can beat, but they need to go back to the drawing board, and quick. A safe-ish fight next is the likely scenario, with a view to a possible return or perhaps Brook at 147. All thoughts of Floyd need to go out of the window for a while, perhaps permanently.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I've always been confident that Marquez would stop Khan, last night pretty much sealed it.
> 
> I'd like to see him and Garcia get it on, I've certainly more interest in that than the mooted Marquez/Rios fight, which would have been a washout, with Brandon being stood on his head, beaten up and stopped late.
> 
> ...


All thoughts of Floyd were always absolutely ridiculous. Why was Khan even a big favourite going into this fight? Peterson slapped him about the ring for the best part of 12 rounds, as did Maidana. I'm not sure if it's British patriotism or what.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> All thoughts of Floyd were always absolutely ridiculous. Why was Khan even a big favourite going into this fight? Peterson slapped him about the ring for the best part of 12 rounds, as did Maidana. I'm not sure if it's British patriotism or what.


What was he, 1/5?

I suppose the bookies took into account the events surrounding the Peterson fight, the perceived injustices that Khan suffered in terms of the point deductions and also the decision that didn't go his way - again, IMO the deductions were fair, as was the decision - and on top of that Lamont tested positive for PEDs.... te markets will be priced as if Khan won that fight comfortably.

Taking all that into account, it's understandable why Khan was a strong favourite - plus Garcia isn't particularly well known to the British public either.

I can't say much, I expected Khan to win and win pretty well, based on the limited amount I'd seen of Garcia, primarily against Theophane.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> What was he, 1/5?
> 
> I suppose the bookies took into account the events surrounding the Peterson fight, the perceived injustices that Khan suffered in terms of the point deductions and also the decision that didn't go his way - again, IMO the deductions were fair, as was the decision - and on top of that Lamont tested positive for PEDs.... te markets will be priced as if Khan won that fight comfortably.
> 
> ...


I'm not concerned with how the bookies saw the fight, I was more surprised that Boxing people favoured Khan so heavily. He's looked vulnerable on most occasions. Garcia has looked useful in recent outings and it was clear to me from watching the few fights I had seen that he did carry some pop. He's not a lethal puncher by any means, but he is both sharp and accurate. Khan's usual style isn't to back pedal and box behind a long, stiff jab so I'm not so sure why I keep hearing about that, instead he likes to come forward and throw a lot of shots in combination. He's wide open most of the time. Why couldn't a well-schooled operator like Danny Garcia counter someone as sloppy as Khan? ...And so it went.


----------

